

GoDaddy: "Please accept our apology and your enclosed credit" - julien_c

Excerpt from the email :<p>As a result of this disruption, your account will be credited for the value of 1-month of service for each of your active/published sites.* This credit will be available to you for the next 7 days. Please click the button below to redeem your credit.
======
Empro
Any chance you can email me a screenshot of this? Happy to blank out the name.
It would be very useful as a source for a follow-up story. emil@thenextweb.com

